
Show HN: FF add-on: Spot fresh links e.g. on HN by dismissing seen links - itisame
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/seen-it-all/
======
itisame
Seen = seen, not visited :)

Feedback welcome, still highly experimental.

I support a bunch of sites right now, but the goal is to make it universal so
you can toggle it on and off anywhere (just ajax/endless scroll will be off
limits for a while).

If people use it I'll also port to Chrome (still have to tickle what elements
on page scroll out of Chrome).

